# vinchuca



## María Laura Fuentes

Hi all,
I was wondering if there was an English word for "vinchuca", the insect that transmits the Tripanosoma Cruci (not sure about spelling of this) and brings about a very serious disease. Or if the insect exists only in the Southern Cone of America and therefore it has no English translation. Many thanks.


----------



## ForeverLearning

It's called: Triatoma infestans


----------



## Southropia

Hola Maria Laura, 
Te sugiero usar simplemente el nombre original del bicho seguido de su nombre cientifico entre parentesis (Triatoma infestans). Ello dado que se trata de un insecto endemico de la zona andina de America del Sur, como tu muy señalas, completamente desconocido en otras latitudes.


----------



## María Laura Fuentes

Thank you both. I'll do as suggested. And by the way, thank you all for helping me with my other queries. You guys rock!


----------



## Juan Carlos Garling

Southropia said:


> Hola Maria Laura,
> Te sugiero usar simplemente el nombre original del bicho seguido de su nombre cientifico entre parentesis (Triatoma infestans). Ello dado que se trata de un insecto endemico de la zona andina de America del Sur, como tu muy señalas, completamente desconocido en otras latitudes.


 
Coincido contigo. También podría agregar para mayor precisión : *the carrier of Chagas' Disease.*


----------



## Hugagrant

Better late than never... I got this name from Wikipedia:Great Black Bug of the Pampas.

 "It has been hypothesized that Charles Darwin might have suffered from Chagas disease as a result of a bite of the so-called Great Black Bug of the Pampas (vinchuca)."


----------



## Juan Carlos Garling

Hugagrant said:


> Better late than never... I got this name from Wikipedia:Great Black Bug of the Pampas.
> 
> "It has been hypothesized that Charles Darwin might have suffered from Chagas disease as a result of a bite of the so-called Great Black Bug of the Pampas (vinchuca)."


The bug is not restricted to the _pampas_ (Argentine flatlands) but more common in the Andean highlands.


----------



## Hugagrant

Claro... Es solo un extracto de un texto mas amplio, lo agregue para dar un ejemplo de oración en la que se usaba de esa manera. Gracias por la aclaración. ¿El nombre propuesto es correcto?


----------



## Juan Carlos Garling

Hugagrant said:


> Claro... Es solo un extracto de un texto mas amplio, lo agregue para dar un ejemplo de oración en la que se usaba de esa manera. Gracias por la aclaración. ¿El nombre propuesto es correcto?


Mi aclaración pretendía solamente ampliar el tema y tú y Darwin están en lo correcto.

La vinchuca suele anidar en los techos de paja de los míseros ranchos de barro frecuentes en esas regiones y es frecuente escuchar que se dejan caer sobre las personas dormidas. Por lo mismo, como yo mismo lo he presenciado en excusiones a la precordillera, las habitantes suelen cubrirse con diarios cuando sospechan presencia de vinchucas, para que el impacto los alerte.


----------



## PiketteInWordland

La vinchuca ada por las zonas pre andinas, pero no por grandes alturas, ni tampoco en zonas muy húmedas. Sólo una aclaración.


----------



## Marxelo

Si me permiten me gustaría agregar el nombre correcto de la especie parásita que vectoriza la vinchuca. Es el _Trypanosoma cruzi._


----------

